# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Как долго будет выполняться обновление до Windows 10 после получения уведомления?

## DEL

Время обновления зависит от возраста устройства и его конфигураций. Обновление большинства устройств выполняется в течение часа после завершения загрузки2. Однако устаревшим устройствам может потребоваться больше времени, а более новым устройствам с высокой производительностью — меньше.

----------

